# Choosing between Baurdan Elite Pro, [email protected] and Happy Voyager to start embroidery business



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

Barudan w/CF write software/card - $16K comes with 2 cap frames plus3 hoops, start up pkg, cart, 2 days on site, Wilcom Deco Studio and Wilcom Deco Studio Power Pack.

Both Neo's spose to have all I need - whatever that is:
Neo2 -$15055 (opps the special I found on his site for $13495 was afterall correct next day and after bit of argument)
Neo Plus - $18K
Tajima said they'd send me a proposal 2 days ago - nothing yet and unsure if he told me that he'd be HERE to train me, then 2nd/last communication he said they had webinar training - so don't know if he talks me through it or what?

Happy Voyager - person on west coast said $9500 w/cap + $995 digitizer, +$350/day training; when my salesperson called, she said sold for $11K but could do better???
Happy 1501 - west coast said $11K w/cap + $995.
But I haven't heard word since she told me she'd email me everything to look over on Monday - makes me wonder how service might be frustrating. 

I want machine that will provide quality work (since I'm a perfectionist and haven't overcome that yet), a machine that's not hard to learn and won't give me heartache/frustration as I start/grow my business.

Can anyone give me advise on which would be the better option. 
Neither distributor is in my area and service tech MAY be several hours away.

Barudan is the only one that has shown serious work towards helping me and making a sale. I was pretty impressed that the marketing manager called ME before I got to call them; she let me know my actual sales rep was away on a cruise, but she'd help me and spent over an hour on the phone, then true to her word - within 1/2 hour emailed me bunch of stuff along with a proposal - I think that's serious service! 

However I'm not familiar with the field to know what's important, what's needed or to know if I'd need cylinder frames, flat frames, cap frames verses Barudan is offering. Or if I even need Wilcom?

want to do blankets, pants, totes, artwork and of course caps, shirts, jackets.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated; because I want to be successful, especially if I'm gonna sell my baby - my Harley Davidson Fat Boy to buy into this venture.
thanks


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

As far as stitch quality. They will all be similar.

Remember, it's how they act after the sale that counts. They will all be your best friend before the sale.

I haven't used any of those machines, but I do own a Happy 1201, built like a tank and runs all day no problem. Purchased new 1999.

Sorry, you will have to sell a child to get into the industry.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Barudan has improved pantograph motors that are more accurate than most others. It can do things like small print better. Next machine I buy will be one of these.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks, that helpful. 
I looked at your website, you do embroiderey on all that with the 1201?
Is the 1201 the Voyager? 
I was worried about purchasing the Happy HCS-1201/Voyager and started looking at Tajima an Barudan because I feared it wouldn't be able to sustain the workload? But if you can do what's on your site, it looks like it won't be a problem.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

All the samples in the gallery on my site were done on the single head.
Even the black belt embroidery.
The teerific site is printed t-shirts (transfers mainly)

Looking at the Happy webite, www.happyemb.com I'd say the HCD1501 is the curent version of what I have.
The Voyager is a compact machine aimed at a slightly different market.

15 needle version of my machine HCA1501 (my stand is a bit different as well) and the latest version HCD1501.











The Voyager is the compact machine. Different machine in regards to target market.








As you can see the HCA & HCD are built very solid, by comparison.


----------



## Screen Printer (Sep 14, 2009)

I would go with Barudan.....their Customer Service can not be matched.

Their machine is not a Cadillac....It is a Mercedes.

I purchased a Single and 6 head.

They required 10% down to ship and balance in 30 days after received.

Who do you think will ship you the product without full payment?

Just buying a single..it may be different.

The sales guy was here the day it arrived...to help me get it off the truck..uncrate and get it inside my shop.

I chose to get my training a few weeks later.

If you have any questions call 

Robert Grundy
Barudan America
214-607-0627 Office
214-6070682 Fax
440-241-0173 Cell
[email protected]


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

I have to disagree with Ted on this one. I've got Brother's and a Barudan. For me, Barudan support is the worst I've ever seen. In fact, I've just had correspondence with Dallas on this issue. Same sales guy, but just talk(never did see him after the sale, just a few promises he made and haven't heard from him since). Took me 6 months to get it going right and I'm not a newbie. Great machine once it got going, just left a sour taste in my mouth and I'll never own another one. To be fair, mine was one of the new models and several people had trouble with them. They finally "allowed" me to take it to Dallas to have a visiting tech from California look at it. Great tech, just not local. It still took some tweaking afterwards but has been running great ever since. While most tech support can be done over the phone(you call , leave a message, and they call you back), to actually have a tech look at it, at least in my area , is a joke. If I remember correctly, Ted has the luxury of a great tech in his area. These machines are all about support, so check that out above all else.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Barudan is by far the best machine and best support. I have owned my Elite Pro since 2004. Any problems have been caused by me or were general wear and tear. 
There are great techs located everywhere. There is a great one in San Antonio and the other one lives in Lousiana but will travel from Houston to Florida.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

Ted Uhall said:


> I would go with Barudan.....their Customer Service can not be matched.
> 
> Their machine is not a Cadillac....It is a Mercedes.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I appreciate the input. 

I think I'm going with the Barudan, only concern is I want to do pockets and cuffs and have been told Barudan can't do that because they either don't have cyclinder hoops or they are too big. I have email into Windy Hickman/Barudan but probably won't hear till Monday. Does anyone have an answer the the pocket / cuff / cyclinder thing?
Could I use a clamping system to do cuff and belts?


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

bungy said:


> As far as stitch quality. They will all be similar.
> 
> Remember, it's how they act after the sale that counts. They will all be your best friend before the sale.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your answer; so quality won't be an issue - good to know - thanks.
Yeah, I am trying my best to do complete research because I know I may be hung out to dry after the cash leaves me.
I just got my Happy package today, lots of good literature in there but she didn't input one of the most important answers - PRICING - Darn!
How long have you had your Happy. Is it the one that doesn't have a LCD monitor. I'm use to that with my Janome and would really miss watching it.
And letting go of my 'girl' (my '98 HD fat boy) will be REALLY hard - I've had her since she was only 4 miles old; but I don't get to spend as much time with her as I did her first 6 years and sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Barudan is by far the best machine and best support. I have owned my Elite Pro since 2004. Any problems have been caused by me or were general wear and tear.
> There are great techs located everywhere. There is a great one in San Antonio and the other one lives in Lousiana but will travel from Houston to Florida.


Thanks - I appreciate you info. I don't know about Barudan tech's but I got to speak to a John Soden out of PA - an independent service tech and really had great talk and he gave some very helpful info/facts. So whether I change my mind and go with Happy 1501 - cost unknown or what I think I'm going with the Barudan Elite Pro - $16K everything; I will be covered for service. Tajima Neo 2 is $13495 everything and Neo Plus is $18K (unsure if that's everything). Have to say I'm more than a little confused why Tajima is more than Barudan.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

AndTees said:


> Barudan has improved pantograph motors that are more accurate than most others. It can do things like small print better. Next machine I buy will be one of these.


Ok I looked into what is a pantograph motors - this is good to know. I sure do like quality. thanks.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

bungy said:


> All the samples in the gallery on my site were done on the single head.
> Even the black belt embroidery.
> The teerific site is printed t-shirts (transfers mainly)
> 
> ...


 
Neat! How did you do the belt, did you use what they call the clamping system?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery/Goods said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the input.
> 
> I think I'm going with the Barudan, only concern is I want to do pockets and cuffs and have been told Barudan can't do that because they either don't have cyclinder hoops or they are too big. I have email into Windy Hickman/Barudan but probably won't hear till Monday. Does anyone have an answer the the pocket / cuff / cyclinder thing?
> Could I use a clamping system to do cuff and belts?


I do cuffs without any problem on my Barudan. I use my regular hoop or my Fast Frame.
Embroidery on a pocket really depends on the particular garment and if there is enough room to hoop and load on the machine. 
Sometimes I will take the stitches out all the way around the pocket except right at the top corners. Take allows me to lay the pocket flat and embroider. Then I just stitch the pocket back down.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I do cuffs without any problem on my Barudan. I use my regular hoop or my Fast Frame.
> Embroidery on a pocket really depends on the particular garment and if there is enough room to hoop and load on the machine.
> Sometimes I will take the stitches out all the way around the pocket except right at the top corners. Take allows me to lay the pocket flat and embroider. Then I just stitch the pocket back down.


Wow, you have a really great site! 
Thanks for the info - I will also check out what a fast frame is. I just don't want to get into a purchase then feel darn...; that would be frustrating.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery/Goods said:


> Wow, you have a really great site!
> Thanks for the info - I will also check out what a fast frame is. I just don't want to get into a purchase then feel darn...; that would be frustrating.


I love my Fast Frames. I probably use them more than I do my regular hoops.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Embroidery/Goods said:


> Neat! How did you do the belt, did you use what they call the clamping system?


I made my own device to hold the belts.










You can buy after market attachments, but they didn't quite suit our needs.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I love my Fast Frames. I probably use them more than I do my regular hoops.


found the fast frames, yes I can see how easy they'd be.
thanks, I need all the advice I can get.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, today I put my 10% down on my Barudan Elite Pro 2; then got a call that bad news I won't get till July or August. 
Not really a problem; hopefully 'mine' does come with the July 24th shipment.

I have a lot of work to do before then tho. 

I have to decide who to do my web page -do you suggest paying to get website done or would you suggest I go to google and learn how to do it - just want make sure its successful, because I've seen some of you all's sites and they look like they run beautifully.

So, its almost official now!


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Embroidery/Goods said:


> Well, today I put my 10% down on my Barudan Elite Pro 2; then got a call that bad news I won't get till July or August.
> Not really a problem; hopefully 'mine' does come with the July 24th shipment.
> 
> I have a lot of work to do before then tho.
> ...


Congrats on the purchase.

I would suggest, at the start, you pay to have the website done for you - unless you have the skills and time. But, make sure when it is setup that you can login and make changes when needed.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

bungy said:


> Congrats on the purchase.
> 
> I would suggest, at the start, you pay to have the website done for you - unless you have the skills and time. But, make sure when it is setup that you can login and make changes when needed.


Thanks Steve, starting on it this week


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery/Goods said:


> Well, today I put my 10% down on my Barudan Elite Pro 2; then got a call that bad news I won't get till July or August.
> Not really a problem; hopefully 'mine' does come with the July 24th shipment.
> 
> I have a lot of work to do before then tho.
> ...


Congratulations on your purchase. You are going to love your Barudan.

I did my own website using a template my web host provided. It is easy to set up and easy to maintain. If you go to my website and scroll to the bottom there is a link to my web host. They are very nice and helpful people.


----------



## Embroidery/Goods (Jun 19, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Congratulations on your purchase. You are going to love your Barudan.
> 
> I did my own website using a template my web host provided. It is easy to set up and easy to maintain. If you go to my website and scroll to the bottom there is a link to my web host. They are very nice and helpful people.


You are great Jane, thanks for the advice - you have a great site!

Oh, I order the fast frames with the Barudan, too. thanks for that heads up.

I think I'll be ok, still scarey tho


----------



## zain (Oct 11, 2011)

Go for a Barudan! Not only will you be happy with the results but will also thank heavens in times of need as their customer service is amazing!


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

barudan is the way forward...been very happy with my elite


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a Tajima Neo II which I bought new December 2010. I love it and will stick with Tajima. One safety feature that I really love is that if you get your hand near the sewing field, but machine automatically stops. It also makes it faster to stop than hitting the button if you see a problem.

However, a lot depends on your salesperson and availability to service. I went to the ISS show in Atlanta and the Tajima folks were a lot more personable and helpful than the Baurdan folks. I have heard that in different parts of the country, this is swapped.

The only machines I was looking at were the Tajima, the Toyota, and the Baurdan. I didn't really consider the Happy.

Hope this helps,
Alisa
Dancing Bay Embroidery.


----------

